# I will probably get bombarded for this but...



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't know what it is but as a Laker fan the mavs don't do anything for me.

I ain't worried. I think their great and there offense is one of the craziest things I've ever seen, but when it would come to a seven game series. I am much more worried about the Kings. Maybe it is cause they are more stable. I don't know.

The Mavs just seem to outta control. Then again they have only lost twice.

How do all the Mav fans feel about their teams chances?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As a Laker fan, I would think you won't be worried about the Mavs... with such talent, following so many titles, and such a good start why would you? Oh opps, hey look at the stats, so you not worried about the Mavs, cause too busy worried about the Lakers?

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> I don't know what it is but as a Laker fan the mavs don't do anything for me.
> 
> I ain't worried. I think their great and there offense is one of the craziest things I've ever seen, but when it would come to a seven game series. I am much more worried about the Kings. Maybe it is cause they are more stable. I don't know.
> ...


Mavs fans are confident because this is the best their team has ever played. Laker fans are still confident because in no way does our record overshadow our reputation. 
In a 7 game series, I still believe in LA just as much as a Mav fan would want to avoid having to play LA.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I guess if the Lakes continue to play the way they are we wont ever find out whos better in a 7 game series.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

how can a team be playing "out of control" when they commit the fewest turnovers in the league? THey set an nba record for fewest turnovers committed last year. The lakers are playing like crap.


----------

